# Thanks From Purgatory



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

From the staff at Purgatory,
For those of you who showed up for our opening/ benfit day-THANK YOU! Mother nature blessed us wit a HUGE dump for opening day, and the staff worked around the clock to have things ready for you to shred, schralp, and generaly tear the place up! Though the lines were long at the lift, every one seemed stoked. We are looking forward to a great season, and the next time you get up there, please let the staff know if you are having a great time...It makes their day.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks to the staff at Purg, I had a great day! That being said, Purgatory Ski Patrol is the biggest group douch bags you will ever come across. These are the people that got beat up at school and it is now time to take there 8 dollars an hour and power trip like no other. They are also lazy and know nothing of snow conditions. I have seen them rope off areas in bounds due to "Avalance Conditons". Do they ski cut it and get it open like a real ski patrol...no, they just sit a there and act extreme and take pride that they can "close" something. Regardless of snow, Wolf Creek was able to have the whole mountain open because the ski patrol worked to set it up. Purg patrol drops the rope on Pando which has plenty of snow and should be open and they want a trophy. This group has the lowest pay, the biggest wanabe cops, and the worst skiiers I have ever seen. An encounter with these people is like dealing with a mall security guard.


Enjoy the Snow!!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, I got one of them with a snowball yesterday from the deck at Purgy's. Hehe....:lol: 



cosurfgod said:


> Thanks to the staff at Purg, I had a great day! That being said, Purgatory Ski Patrol is the biggest group douch bags you will ever come across. These are the people that got beat up at school and it is now time to take there 8 dollars an hour and power trip like no other. They are also lazy and know nothing of snow conditions. I have seen them rope off areas in bounds due to "Avalance Conditons". Do they ski cut it and get it open like a real ski patrol...no, they just sit a there and act extreme and take pride that they can "close" something. Regardless of snow, Wolf Creek was able to have the whole mountain open because the ski patrol worked to set it up. Purg patrol drops the rope on Pando which has plenty of snow and should be open and they want a trophy. This group has the lowest pay, the biggest wanabe cops, and the worst skiiers I have ever seen. An encounter with these people is like dealing with a mall security guard.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Snow!!


----------

